# Who's the Wiseguy?



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

This snow can stop any time now. It was all good fun for a while but now it is starting to get old.I spent 20 of the last 24 hours moving snow piles for customers and plowing this stuff. We have gotten about 3 to 4 feet ,more in some spots and less in others,over the last day. Going to work at my prison job at 1 pm and I am glad for the break!:globesnow #[email protected]$:


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*P.S.*

I had my 4600 John Deere buried . Slipped over the edge on an elevated driveway and could only spin. Ended up driving through a row of barberry bushes into the next guys driveway. It did not do much damage that I can see. Spring time is when I will worry about that.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Not much snow here in eastern NY. Just SO COLD!!!! I will take a little of that snow, if I can have somewere NEAR 32deg.


----------

